# How to install wireless driver



## chen8002004 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi, all:

I am new in driver installation. Can anyone tell me the detailed steps to install a wireless driver?

I want to install iwn driver on FreeBSD 7.2. I download the driver from http://people.freebsd.org/~gavin/iwn-7/iwn-7.tgz.
However, I don't know how to compile the driver. I find two directories under the packet: "share" and "sys". Where should I extract the packet to, "/usr/src/sys"? Should I recompile the kernel? Or use "configure", "make", "make "install"?

After I add "device iwn" to kernel configuration file and compile the kernel, error: device "iwn" is unknown.

Thank you.
Max


----------



## lyuts (Aug 7, 2009)

I think this package should have either README or INSTALL files inside it.


----------



## aragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't bother with that patch.  It doesn't work.  Rather upgrade to FreeBSD 8.0.  iwn works wonderfully on 8.0.


----------



## f-andrey (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe load as module, and need load firmware.
man page of CURRENT


----------



## chen8002004 (Aug 9, 2009)

Problem solved. But face a new problem. create another thread


----------

